# Introducing the New Bucket-Strap by Skull Bucket!



## Skull Bucket (Mar 20, 2016)

Introducing the New Bucket-Strap four point suspension by Skull Bucket! Our most comfortable suspension to date. Packed with features like stainless attachments designed to fit the Skull Bucket brackets, replaceable sweatband, crown pad, sure stay ratchet adjustment system and high strength nylon webbing. The Bucket-Strap suspension is designed for use only with Skull Bucket brand aluminum hard hats. Look for them at retail locations like Harbor Saw, Cowlitz River Rigging, Service Saw, ASCO Equipment, Idaho Rigging, Tyler Rental or online at www.tasco-safety.com and www.americangloveco.com along with many others. We will continue the original vision of Skull Bucket by providing the highest quality aluminum hard hats on the market. Visit us at www.Skullbucket.com Get The Original, Get The Best!


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 24, 2016)

Finally pulled up an aluminum hard hat on Tasco On-Line. Didn't give a brand name though. Looks like it could be a Skull Bucket.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 24, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Finally pulled up an aluminum hard hat on Tasco On-Line. Didn't give a brand name though. Looks like it could be a Skull Bucket.


They received their stocking order late last week and will have them online very soon. I have been communicating with them regularly and understand that the Skull Bucket brand hats should be on their website by next week.
Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## dancan (Mar 28, 2016)

Do you have any dealers in Canada?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 28, 2016)

dancan said:


> Do you have any dealers in Canada?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


We do not currently have any dealers in Canada. We are always looking for good companies to add to our dealer network. If you have a local supply house that you would like for us to contact I would be happy to reach out to them.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 31, 2016)

I recently bought a new hat from Madsen's. All that is stamped in the underside of the brim is "HARD HAT MADE IN CHINA YyPE I CLASS O...".

Is this one of yours?


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 31, 2016)

SliverPicker said:


> I recently bought a new hat from Madsen's. All that is stamped in the underside of the brim is "HARD HAT MADE IN CHINA YyPE I CLASS O...".
> 
> Is this one of yours?


No Sir! Every Skull Bucket will bear permanent markings indicating that it is authentic. Skull Bucket Mfg. Co. will also be printed on the required labeling inside each hat in accordance with the ANSI standard. The knock off versions are not ANSI compliant even though they are stamped with the ANSI standard.

We contacted Madsen's recently to establish them as a Skull Bucket dealer. They declined and informed us that they would be staying with the knock off version of our hats. We will respect their decision and gladly support them it they decide to carry our products in the future.


----------



## Scablands (Mar 31, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> No Sir! Every Skull Bucket will bear permanent markings indicating that it is authentic. Skull Bucket Mfg. Co. will also be printed on the required labeling inside each hat in accordance with the ANSI standard. The knock off versions are not ANSI compliant even though they are stamped with the ANSI standard.
> 
> We contacted Madsen's recently to establish them as a Skull Bucket dealer. They declined and informed us that they would be staying with the knock off version of our hats. We will respect their decision and gladly support them it they decide to carry our products in the future.



I just had a similar problem of confusion with another supplier.

While I realize that SB does not want to compete with its dealers, until these knockoff hats get out of inventory, I think you should reconsider selling direct.

I got one of those knockoff hats (shipped in error - I asked for a SB by name) and all it's good for is a wall hanger. The suspension is total junk. It won't stay attached to the rivets right out of the box.

Getting the supplier to take the hat back was not easy to say the least. :-/


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 31, 2016)

Scablands said:


> I just had a similar problem of confusion with another supplier.
> 
> While I realize that SB does not want to compete with its dealers, until these knockoff hats get out of inventory, I think you should reconsider selling direct.
> 
> ...


It's a difficult situation for them to be in, sitting on stock of an inferior product knowing it will be difficult to sell. We have a great group of established dealers and we will continue to support them in every way possible.


----------



## Scablands (Mar 31, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> It's a difficult situation for them to be in, sitting on stock of an inferior product knowing it will be difficult to sell. We have a great group of established dealers and we will continue to support them in every way possible.


To be sure it's a tough place to be with a high quality competitor coming on line. After all the economic carnage in the NW, I don't want to criticize anyone in the industry. I just wish they were a bit more sympathetic to my desire to support a new business instead of liquidate stale inventory.

Besides, as an amateur woodcutter, I'm the most likely person in the woods to need a solid hard hat...

;-)


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 31, 2016)

It sure tells U when a limb taps on yer top.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 31, 2016)

Really, the ring from the Skull Bucket could be heard through the earplugs, over the idling chainsaw as I moved about bumping into those limbs. I like my Skull Bucket.


----------



## Scablands (Mar 31, 2016)

My woodcutting consists of salvaging ponderosas for firewood. The pic is from my front porch. We had a windstorm last Nov that killed two people right in the neighborhood. To make lemonad out of lemons, I decided to get back into woodcutting just to salvage a lot of decent wood for firewood and projects. Nobody needs a hardhat more than a dumbass wannabe logger.

The pic of the hardhat is the suspension attachment in the clone I got. It's ridiculously bad.

The picture of the phenolic hardhat is an MSA Skullgard and is what a proper suspension point ought to look like. Nice, robust, and no slop. That's what I'm hoping for when the genuine SB arrives.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Mar 31, 2016)

Scablands said:


> View attachment 495497
> View attachment 495501
> View attachment 495506
> My woodcutting consists of salvaging ponderosas for firewood. The pic is from my front porch. We had a windstorm last Nov that killed two people right in the neighborhood. So, I decided to get back into woodcutting just to salvage a lot of decent wood for firewood and projects. Nobody needs a hardhat more than a dumbass wannabe logger.
> ...


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 31, 2016)

_Posted by Scablands_ :The picture of the phenolic hardhat is an MSA Skullgard and is what a proper suspension point ought to look like. Nice, robust, and no slop. That's what I'm hoping for when the genuine SB arrives.
Here are the guts of my Skull Bucket. Is this the type U are looking for ?


----------



## Scablands (Mar 31, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> _Posted by Scablands_ :The picture of the phenolic hardhat is an MSA Skullgard and is what a proper suspension point ought to look like. Nice, robust, and no slop. That's what I'm hoping for when the genuine SB arrives.
> Here are the guts of my Skull Bucket. Is this the type U are looking for ?
> View attachment 495523


Exactly what I'm looking for. You shouldn't have to re-clip the suspension every time you take off your hat. If it un-clips and you don't catch it, you might as well be wearing a propeller beanie for all the good it will do.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 31, 2016)

Scablands said:


> Exactly what I'm looking for. You shouldn't have to re-clip the suspension every time you take off your hat. If it un-clips and you don't catch it, you might as well be wearing a propeller beanie for all the good it will do.


 ALRIGHT !


----------

